# Alum is turning on (Whites/Saugeyes)



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Went a couple days ago caught 35 white bass and some giants! Also got into the eyes caught 10 in 20 minutes. Using Venom vibra-max glow in the dark baits in 1 oz. Fishing 20-31 feet deep. Found little pods of fish. Slow for an hour then find em and wack-em for about 20 minutes then they move. Just got to watch that graph for fish. Buddy was out yesterday and caught just about every specie on spoons but he was shallower than I have been. He had a 4 lb Smally as well. Going today to look around in middle pool but been in south pool. I have been waiting for this stinkin bite all year! Cant figure out why white bass fishing has sucked for 2 years now at Alum. Hope you all get out to enjoy some awesome weather the next few days!


Jami www.ombtt.com


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Great job jami! Hopefully i have some luck tomorrow. So u been fishing at dark?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I knew it was about time for you to start tearing them up. Probably 1.5 to 2 weeks later than years past.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Was up there fishing from the bank today... I can second the motion that all species are biting. Going back tomorrow.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

SoCal_Buckeye said:


> Was up there fishing from the bank today... I can second the motion that all species are biting. Going back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What general location? I didn't have any luck.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

had no luck today. But, I did mark fish in the 20 some foot range. Was not fishing that deep. Had nothing that would get down there. I dont know how others fared today.. didnt really have the chance to talk to anyone. Except for the guy who needed help bringing his sail boat mast down.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Any suggestions for crappies? Daughter wants to tag along Friday and try for some crappies.


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Is alum any good through the ice? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

CHOPIQ said:


> Any suggestions for crappies? Daughter wants to tag along Friday and try for some crappies.


I'd go north of Cheshire and find some trees in the water.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Far north by Howard Rd.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I was a Howard road this morning at didn't have anything except 1 13" lmb. I must have missed something.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Bigfish, Alum can be good on the ice but it hardly ever has good safe ice. Some of the bays do ice over before the main lake does.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Well yesterday was humbling. I got there early and that was a wast of time! I hit 15 spots found a ton of fish in middle pool by shale humps but could not get them to go. I worked my way back and at 4pm I only had 2 short eyes and 1 white bass. From 5-dark we ended up catching 13 keeper saugeye and about 10 white bass and 8 crappie. It seems that they are on flats that go way out in the lake and are slow tapering. If you can find a point or know there is a hard bottom there it should be a decent spot. I had to vertical jig in one spot for sometimes 2 or 3 minutes before they would hit it. I also did not really mark many fish where I caught the saugeyes? Monday they were so much more agressive and grabbed it before it got to the bottom. Biggest fish was about 3 lbs but most saugeye were 16-18 inches long. Did hook a 50+ inch musky on top the graveyard on my vibra bait. That was one of the biggest muskys I have caught in a long time. I had trouble controlling that fish he kept taking me to the bottom run after run! We have been fishing off shore for crappie but not very good results. Alum is not the best crappie lake around that is for sure. Lots of them but overall size is usually smaller. It is not easy to find a good saugeye spot I have years of experience fishing for them on alum and 300+ gps spots on alum too. I ended up catching all saugeyes within 1,000 yrds from the south ramp.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

SoCal_Buckeye said:


> Far north by Howard Rd.


I would say even further north than Howard rd. shore access too if u know where to park.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

alumking, Nice job on finding some alum eyeballs!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Got out today and caught about 20 keeper sized crappie (bringing home about 10). A few right off of the brush in the northern end and then the majority 20 feet deep with minnows. Used a vibe for a couple too. 

Where's the graveyard? Is that the bay area north of cheshire on the east side that has the two islands sticking up now that look like they used to be building foundations? Had heard about the caskets years back but didn't know at the time where they were.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

alumking said:


> Alum is not the best crappie lake around that is for sure. Lots of them but overall size is usually smaller.


Man, I would have to disagree with that! I felt this year was an incredible season for quality crappie on alum! It's by far the one species that seems to always cooperate for me on alum. Wish I could say the same about alum bass!

Fwiw, I will say that for whatever reason I've had far less success on alm using blade baits and spoons this year. I don't know if it has something to do with how small the shad are or what but the spoons and blade baits just haven't cut it for me this year so far. And I've had way better luck on whites up super shallow this year than years past. Again, not sure but it probably has to do with the baitfish location.


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

lacdown said:


> Got out today and caught about 20 keeper sized crappie (bringing home about 10). A few right off of the brush in the northern end and then the majority 20 feet deep with minnows. Used a vibe for a couple too.
> 
> Where's the graveyard? Is that the bay area north of cheshire on the east side that has the two islands sticking up now that look like they used to be building foundations? Had heard about the caskets years back but didn't know at the time where they were.


South of cheshire, east side, a few points down.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I am from Hoover so my expectations on crappie are pretty high. I really never get on 12 inch or better crappie at Alum. I am not the best crappie fisherman either. It just seems to me that the lake is full of 7-10 inch crappie. I usually get some good ones too but not all that many. We did get 5 really nice ones last night in 22ft with blade baits. I stayed at work got to the lake at 5:30 and fished till dark and we ended up getting 20 white bass with some jumbos and 8 keeper saugeye. We had one that was 3lb+. I started catching them on the 4inch 1 1/4 oz Blade bait from venom. It is freaking huge but they love it at times. It makes fishing really deep easy due to its weight. Most still came on the 1oz size. Fished on flats in 22-24 ft deep next to a drop and had to jig verticle. When I got in the right spot it was fast and furious. Usually catch 8-10 then it dies. I hope the bite is just beginning. I am out for a while got to get ready for Kentucky lake Tournament hope you guys get em.

PS Graveyard is the point close to the Cheshire Bridge (South side) That has all the rip rap on it to keep the bodies in the ground.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Alumking-

In the spring, I did have to riffle through 5 "under 10" crappie to get one 11"-13" crappie. But this past Wednesday, most were 11"-12". I can't say I catch a ton of crappie greater than 13" though from alum or oshay (the two places I crappie fish in central ohio). We got one 13" er the other day and a few true hawg crappie p to 14" in the spring. I do recall catching a few really nice crappie though on Hoover a few falls ago using my blade bait.

I'll be down on ky lake at the same time as that tx. I'm not fishing the tx -just fun fishing as I have for over 30 years. My dad lives in murray and manages a resort just north of BR. One of my fav bass lakes for sure. If we don't get crazy post frontal conditions, the bite should be phenomenal. Can't wait! Good luck in your tx. Is this NBAA?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I am the TD for Ohio Mega Bass we are having our classic 11/8-9. Probably will have 40-48 teams fishing for close to 30,000.00


Jami www.ombtt.com


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Sweet! Good luck!


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

Were not tourney guys. However, we do what we can whenever we can for bass. We were pretty much the only thing on the south pool tonight. Windy as hell. Couldn't fish our goto spots for that reason. Went to several secondary cove spots and found fish but few and far between. Nothing consistent. Threw everything in the box. Best were plastic paddle tails slow and diamond Shad cranks. Fish seamed to be suspended when marked and caught in the same mannor(diamond shad, white grub) both smalls and bigs on wood/rock. Threw at some points and the back of 2 Bays for crappie but few and far between. Couldn't get a feel. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

